# mold and mildew resistant grout



## danboston (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a tried-and-true grout out there for tiling bathroom shower stalls that is mold and mildew resistant?

I am considering using the Swanstone shower kit or tiling a new shower stall in my basement and am very concerned about mold and mildew. I hear that the Swanstone products are very good in regards to resistance to mold and mildew.

However, I am also concerned that the Swanstone panels will start coming off the walls in about 10 years, whereas, tile is pretty much maintenance free (other than potential mold-mildew issues).

Any and all comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd use a nail on enclosure, not a cheap stick on one. The nail on ones are 3 times thicker.  
Any100% silicone caulking with the words kitchen and bath or mold resistant will work fine near the shower.


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 19, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I'd use a nail on enclosure, not a cheap stick on one.


I agree with Joe that a "nail to the stud" shower enclosure is a good solution to a basement shower stall. I've installed several of these with good results.

If you are still looking at a tile enclosure with mildew resistant grout, investigate epoxy grout with Microban (an anti-microbial inhibitor). Epoxy grout is stainproof if installed and cleaned properly. There are several brands on the market, but here is a *link* to one that will get you more info. The downside is epoxy is more expensive than cementious grout and more difficult to install. It requires a different float, has less working time and is harder to clean up. Take a look at comments in another forum *(click here)* before you DIY.


----------

